# Allergies to my rats



## mawissacee (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi I am new here, I developed an allergy to my rats about 7 or 8 months ago. When I first got them they were about 2 months old and I never had a reaction to them, but the past 8 months or so my skin would get really irritated where I touched them. Friends could always tell when I would play with them, because I'd get welts that started out tiny and would become enlarged. It's always very irritating; itchy and burning sensations.

Because of that, I haven't been able to play with them as often, and it hurts my feelings (and I'm sure theirs) and I feel guilty about it. 

Does anybody else have this problem? Any suggestions on what to do? 

Thanks!


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

Me! I've always, always been allergic to their claws. I also had asthma all through my teens, although recently it seemed to go away. Then I got rats again, and guess what else I got? 

I take an antihistamine tablet every night (I was also sneezing every morning for about 6 months before the rats, so I got them prescribed for that, but I'm sure they help with the rats too). I try to wear long sleeves when I handle, but usually forget  Then I just make sure I jump in the shower or scrub my hands and arms right afterwards (when they're brave enough for shoulders/elsewhere it'll have to be showers).

That really does keep the itching to a minimum. I think the worse reaction I had was when I went to meet them as babies, spent an hour in the breeder's small-ish rat room holding different rats, and then have 30 mins drive home... because I wasn't able to wash up right away it totally destroyed me! But now - antihistamines, washing, and a bottle of itchy-eye drops to hand works wonders.

EDIT: And some advice I was given by the breeder, which I haven't been able to use yet, but you might. He suggested getting them used to gently filing their nails, just running a file under them when they're on you. You can also put bricks and rough surfaces in the cage where they're likely to go, like under the water bottle. Or clip them, if you're brave. Taking the sharp tip off the claws might help to reduce the scratches.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Are you allergic to their scratches or fur?

One of my friends is allergic to her rats, she built them a play area where she could lean over and interact with them - without having to essentially hold them all the time. She also wears jeans and long sleeve tops if she wants to suggle with them. You should speak to your doctor about getting anti-histamines which will lower your blood temperature and lessen the welts. She brushes her rats with a pad designed to remove as much loose hair as possible. She has a thin silk scarf which she wraps around her mouth/nose when she cleans them out. She has a humidifer running in the room the rats are in, with good ventilation.


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

This look familiar? Had trouble taking a good picture but I'm sure you'll recognise it if you're the same.

I've washed, and it's still swollen and itching like anything. My advice above works very well, but there does come a point where you just have to give up and suck it down 

(you can't see the white raised scratches, but they're there!)

EDIT: I'm also not really that shape, honest.


----------



## mawissacee (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you for your responses! I'm not sure if it is from their fur, nails, or just urine in general...they are very heavy with the scentmarking...Yes, flox they are similiar to those, but they are actually welts that are whitish in color and then continue to be bumpy over time  they usually never last for more than a few hours, but still it's very uncomfortable, even with a wash.

Yes, I find long sleeved shirts help some, although I should consider getting turtle necks especially for rat playtime as they like to climb on my shoulders and give me pretty nasty marks there, too!

The playpen is a good idea, too ema-leigh, I should get one of those toys and make a play area for them.


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

I get the welts anywhere there's been a scratch - couldn't get 'em on camera though. The worst was last night when I had the little darlings up my sleeve. They scratched me to pieces and then left my elbow in a puddle of wee. That wasn't very comfortable afterwards, either


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a serious problem with scratches from my girl Echidna. They turn the whole surrounding area bright red. Her nails are super sharp, I'm going to try to get her to let me file them a little. I'm also making sure I coat any bare skin with a thin layer of Neosporin BEFORE I pick her up. It's sad that holding her is so painful for me, she's my squishy laprat that LOVES to be petted and cuddled.

When I first got them I reacted to all the rats...they'd been kept in the cheapest wood bedding the place could find, and until I wiped them all down with a pet wipe, they all made me break out. 

On a side note, am I the only person here whose rats don't pee on them?


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I have heard somewhere that even those who arent allergic to rats can get raised and very itchy scratches when they handle their rats. Its something to do with the urine that is on their nails, or that they are trailling on oyu and then scratching you. I have actually had it myself a few times, when they are heavily scenting and I get scratched it will often be a lot itchier than a normail scratch. 
I would definately try covering up as flox said.
My boyfriend is actually allergic to mine, but not in the same way. he had asthma when he was younger, and, like flox, it sort of comes back whenever hes around them. We think its slightly the fur but their faeces more than anything, as he is more allergic to the room they live in then them.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah that picture flox shown is not an allergic reaction. Its just an irritation around the site of a scratch. If you are actually getting lumps and welts (not just raised white scratches, with red blotches around them) then you might actually be allergic. Just wear lots of layers when you play with them!


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I have just remembered that my vet actually told me her friend had the same thing, the welts and was confirmed by her dr to be allergic to them, and it also happened after quite a long while of keeping them she had to stop keeping them in the end  as she was also allergic to their fur and didnt think it was fair to keep them. Not that im suggesting this is what you do obviously


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

My doctor asked, very seriously, if I could get rid of the rats. I gave him a VERY long glare. If it was going to kill me, I'd reconsider, but there's enough ways and meds to control it, and I'm not having my fun spoiled by my body being stoopid!

Last night Spud was running round my shoulders, and took a dive down the neck of my hoodie - but got between my t-shirt and my skin instead. Ow ow ow ow ow! There were not enough showers and antihistemines in the WORLD to calm that down


----------



## cashmerekitty (Nov 29, 2012)

I just got my Bella lastnight, my husband works for a moving company and the family couldnt take her on the plane moving overseas, I immediately broke out everywhere she cuddled me, I already adore her and I'm wondering if I take something like Benadryl would help? I now am wearing sweats just to keep covered so I can love her up!


----------

